# Dauerhaft hohe Systemauslastung bei Start von amarok-2.4.0

## demiurg

Ich habe hier einen reproduzierbaren Effekt mit amarok-2.4.3 der mit amarok-2.4.0 nicht auftritt.

Unabhängig von KDE 4.6.5 oder KDE 4.6.7 benötigt amarok2.4.3 (auch im Prozessmonitor nachvollziehbar) nach dem Start des Programms ca. die Leistung eines Prozessorkerns komplett und dauerhaft (Phenom II 555 zu 45 %, Athlon II X4 640 28%). Die Auslastung ist unabhängig davon, ob Musik abgespielt wird oder nicht.

Interessanterweise verschwindet dieser Effekt, wenn mit einem Klick auf das Symbol in der Taskleiste die Benutzeroberfläche aufgerufen wird und egal ob mit oder ohne Aktivitäten wieder geschlossen wird. Nach dem Schließen legt sich der Prozess wie üblich in "Warteposition" ohne Systemlast und beim Starten von Musikwiedergabe lande ich bei der üblichen CPU Belastung < 5%. Spiele ich in der Phase mit der hohen Systemlast Musik ab, bleiben nach öffnen/schließen der Bedienoberfläche die <5% Prozesslast zum Musikabspielen übrig.

Bei Amarok 2.4.0 geht der Prozess nach dem Start sofort in die "Warteposition" und nimmt sich für die Musikwiedergabe dann <5% CPU-Leistung.

Hat jemand auch dieses Verhalten?

Gruß

demiurg

----------

## franzf

Von der Konsole gestartet offenbart sich das Grauen:

Die treiben irgend einen Murks mit Plasma (wird verwendet für für den Kontext).

Workaround (leider bei jedem Start):

* Ansicht -> Ansicht sperren -> Haken weg (also Ansicht entsperren)

* Ansicht -> Kontext aktivieren

* Ansicht -> Kontext deaktivieren

-> Problem solved

K.A. obs da schon nen Bugreport gibt, bin aber grad zu geschafft vom Wetter, um danach zu suchen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## demiurg

Hallo franzf.

danke für die Bestätigung. Bei Bugzilla habe ich zu amarok keine offenen bzw. überhaupt Meldungen zu diesem Effekt gefunden, gebe aber zu, dass ich nicht so der Experte im Umgang mit Bugzilla bin, letztlich auch keinen aktiven Account besitze. Start in der Konsole für grafische Anwendungen ist ein Thema, dass ich immer mal wieder verdränge. 

Systemwiederbelebung über Live-CD und chroot geht mir da einfacher von der Hand  :Very Happy: . 

Kontextmenü habe ich jetzt keinen Ansatz, "gravierende" offensichtliche Neuerung für mich ist die automatische Scrollfunktion für die Lyrics, wenn welche in der Onlinedatenbank gefunden werden (Vorstufe für Karaokefunktion?).

Bleibe ich erstmal bei der stable "Altversion" ohne den Effekt.

----------

## franzf

So, Bugreport gibts schon:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278897

plus die dort markierte duplette.

Amarok in der Konsole starten:

[Alt]+[F2] -> xterm (oder xterm über Menu/Shortcut/... starten, kannst natürlich auch konsole, gnome-terminal, ... nehmen)

Dort gibst du dann nur "amarok" ein.Und schon geht das Geratter los  :Very Happy: 

```
amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31076x106528) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31079x106539) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31079x106539) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31079x106539) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31079x106539) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31082x106550) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31082x106550) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31082x106550) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31082x106550) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31085x106561) associated screen is -1

amarok(3379)/libplasma Plasma::ViewPrivate::updateSceneRect: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

setting the scene rect to QRectF(0,0 31085x106561) associated screen is -1

U

S

W

.
```

Es ging auch nicht um das "Kontex-Menü" (was üblicherweise per Rechtsclick im Fenster aufpoppt), sondern das Context-Widget, welches in der Mitte von Amarok zu finden ist und Infos zum aktuellen Song, Statistiken, Lyrics usw. anzeigt. Das kannst du über das Programmmenü von amarok ein- und ausblenden (Menüeintrag "Ansicht"). Es scheint jetzt so zu sein, dass der Bug nur auftritt, wenn das Context-Widget ausgeblendet ist aber Widgets darauf liegen. Alle Widgets entfernen löst den Bug auch - dann hast du halt dummerweise keine Lyrics mehr  :Very Happy: 

Wenn der Downgrade auf die 2.4.0 für dich kein Problem ist, hast du natürlich die optimale Lösung (da das die aktuelle stable-Version ist, hast du auch gute Chancen, dass es die noch länger gibt  :Smile: ).

----------

## demiurg

Sieht bei mir etwas anders aus KDE 4.6.5 mit amarok 2.4.3 und einer ATi 6850 GRAKA;

```

amarok(21717)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(21717)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(21717)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(21717)/libplasma Plasma::FrameSvg::resizeFrame: Invalid size QSizeF(0, 0) 

amarok(21717)/libplasma Plasma::FrameSvg::resizeFrame: Invalid size QSizeF(0, 0) 

amarok(21717)/libplasma Plasma::FrameSvg::resizeFrame: Invalid size QSizeF(0, 0) 

amarok(21717)/libplasma Plasma::FrameSvg::resizeFrame: Invalid size QSizeF(0, 0) 

QWidget::insertAction: Attempt to insert null action

amarok(21717)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

```

mit KDE 4.6.5 amarok 2.4.3 und ATI 5770 rattern irgendwelche openGL-Fehlermeldungen durch, gal ob ich mesa7.11 auf classic oder gallium stehen habe. Dabei funktioniert Open-GL definitiv mit Hardwarebeschleunigung laut glxinfo und praktisch die Desktop-Open-GL Effekte und Alienarena hat auch genügend FPS. Die richtige Firmware wird für KernelModeSetting als FW Blob auch gezogen.

Na egal. Danke für die Unterstützung und ich lege mich wieder hin, bis die Programmierer soweit sind.

Gruß

Demiurg

----------

